# rainshadow jetty/pier stick



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

teaser pic, after 3rd cote of cp.
forgot to take pic before cp.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice, I like it. Those blue fades are some of my favorites...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

before and after epoxy, 1st cote of tm


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice rod


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

You have some serious skill. Great looking rod.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pretty Rod*

HR;

Good looking rod.

If I were into such a thing, that's what I'd do. Not too gaudy!

I do 'stealth' myself. C2


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

That is nice..I like that. I haven't made any attempts at weaving yet. Just finished the handle on a rebuild that i am going to try a tiger wrap on. Should be interesting


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I wish I had half your talent! Beautiful wrap, it came together very well!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

WOW!! That's some pretty work there HellRhay!!!!


----------



## WilliamLewis (Jan 10, 2009)

*super nice !!!!*

would you build me 2 rods for decent price thanks !!!!


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Verrrry Nize*

Sweet Fades


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Exellent Job! Very Nice!


----------

